# Picture of Passat W8 race car?



## nine2six (Mar 27, 2002)

I tried searching but nothing came up but does anyone have that picture of the blue Passat W8 race car? It has a wide body kit, wing and the W8 emblem on the front grill. It is also a 3/4 shot of the car. Please post it if ya got it . . . thanx!


----------



## .:RDriver (Oct 4, 1999)

*Re: Picture of Passat W8 race car? (nine2six)*

Check out http://www.motorsportvortex.com and look at the V8 Star preview and you will find it. More pics will come as the season progresses. Opens this weekend and we will be carrying all the news. You can check out some of the other news stories and I think there is a pic in there somewhere as well.


----------



## MEIN_VW (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: Picture of Passat W8 race car? (glxdriver)*


----------



## igneousGOlF (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: Picture of Passat W8 race car? (MEIN_VW)*















that thing rules


----------



## ClownCar (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Picture of Passat W8 race car? (nine2six)*

Moved t0 W8 Forum


----------



## wdegroot (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: Picture of Passat W8 race car? (igneousGOlF)*

i wonder if it was hard to tune the W8 engine to that level. the heads always looked way to complicated to me to really flow well.


----------



## M3Flyer (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: Picture of Passat W8 race car? (igneousGOlF)*

Shouldn't it be W8Star?? What morons.


----------



## maschinenvolkg60 (Nov 28, 2001)

*Re: Picture of Passat W8 race car? (M3Flyer)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## quailallstar (Dec 2, 2001)

*Re: Picture of Passat W8 race car? (maschinenvolkg60)*

go to http://www.v8star.com


----------



## 02'jetta (Oct 14, 2001)

*Re: Picture of Passat W8 race car? (MEIN_VW)*

thx for the wallpaper


----------



## Grimreaper_4u (May 16, 2001)

*Re: Picture of Passat W8 race car? (02'jetta)*

It is V8 star because that is the type of engine they use for that race. It is a 5.7 L GM V8.







The body shells are just that, they all use the same engine....


----------



## HIDGolf (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Picture of Passat W8 race car? (Grimreaper_4u)*

European NASCAR? grrrrrr.....
well, at least they have right hand turns!


----------



## ghost13 (Oct 19, 2001)

*Re: Picture of Passat W8 race car? (MEIN_VW)*

beautiful


----------



## N.E.R.D. (Nov 29, 2001)

*Re: Picture of Passat W8 race car? (wdegroot)*

Nice! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

